# eine kleine liste der sms-server...



## rohbau (15 Januar 2005)

hallo,
eine kleine liste der sms-server!
in diesem sinne...
cu. rohbau

*Albania 
AMC +355 3820 

Australia 
One.Tel Australia +61 411 990 001
Vodafone Australia +61-415011501
Telstra Australia +61-418706700
Telstra Australia +61-418706800
Telstra Australia +61-418706900
Optus Australia +61-412025989
Optus Australia +61-411990000
Optus Australia +61-411990001
Optus Australia +61-411990003 

Azerbaijan 
Azercell +994-50-910-3300
Bakcell +994557070707 

Bangladesh 
GrameenPhone +88017099999
GrameenPhone +88017500569
GrameenPhone:+880170000600 

Bosnia and Herzegovina 
PTT GSM BIH +387-66-125522 

Brunei Darussalam 
+673879500 

Canada 
Fido Canada +1-5149931123 

China 
Telecom China +86-1390591500
Telecom China +86 13800100500 

Cyprus 
Cyprus +3579700000 

Denmark 
Sonofon Denmark +45-40590000
TeleDanmark Denmark +45-40390999
Telia DK Denmark +45-28187000
Mobilix Denmark +45-26265151 

Egypt 
Click GSM +20105996500
Mobinil +20122000020 

Fiji 
+679901400 

France 
SFR France +33-609001390
Bouygues France +33-660003000
Itineris France +33-689004000
Itineris France +33-689004431
Itineris France +33-68900458 

Gibraltar 
ANYONE HAVE THIS NUMBER? 

Greece 
Panafon Greece +30-94219000
Telestet Greece +30-93599000
Telestet Greece +30-93597000
Cosmote Greece +30-97100000 

Greenland 
SMSC +299500005 

Hong Kong 
Hutchinson Hong Kong +852-94985795
HK Telecom Hong Kong +852-90288000
Smartone Hong Kong +852-90100000
Mandarin Communication (aka Sunday) +852-92347999
Hong Kong +85292040032 

Iceland 
Landssimi Islands hf +354-8900100
Tal +354-6999099 

India [+91 - ] 
AT&T Network of India
BPL Mobile India +91-9821000005
MAXtouch India +91-9820005446
Essar Cellphone +91-9811009998
Tata +919848001104
Command +919830099990
AirTel Delhi +91-98100-51914
Skycell Cellular +919840011003
Spice Karnataka +919844198441
Spicell +919831029222
Usha Martin Telekom ltd +919830099990 

Isle of Man 
Pronto GSM +447624499955 

Italy 
Omni Italy +39-3492000200
Omni Italy +39-3492000300
Omni Italy +39-3492000400
Omni Italy +39-3492000500
TIM Italy +39-3359609600
TIM Italy +39-3359608000
TIM Italy +39-338960960
TIM Italy +39-338980000
Wind Italy +39-3205858500 

Kuwait 
MTC +96596000303
Al-Wataniya +9656373717 

Lebanon 
FTML Cellis +61-3488888 

Lithuania 
Bite GSM Lithuania +370-9950115
Omnitel Lithuania +370-9899992 

Macau 
Macau CTM +85366
Macau CTM +85368 

Malaysia 
ADAM Malaysia +60-173600010
Celcom Malaysia +60-193900000
Mutiara Malaysia +60-162999000
Maxis Malaysia +60-120000015
TMTOUCH +60-132400000 

Mauritius 
EMTEL +230 7290999
cellplus +230 2500005 

Montenegro 
Pro monte +38169200000
Monet +38167100100 

Namibia 
MTC [+264 - 81] 

Norway 
NetCom Norway +47-92001000
NetCom Norway +47-9208977
TeleNor Norway +47-90002100
TeleNor Norway +47-90007777
Sense Mobil +47 90002100 

Portugal 
Telecel is +351-911616161
TMN Portugal +351-936210000
OPTIMUS +35193121314 

Poland 
Era GSM Poland +48-602951111
Era GSM Poland +48-602951112
Polkomtel Poland +48-601000310
Polkomtel Poland +48-601000311
IDEA Centertel Poland +48-501200777 

Reunion 
Reunion +33609001390 

Russia 
North West Russia +7-8129600096
MTS Russia +7-0957699100
BeeLine +7-90173100 

Saudi Arabia 
Sauditel +966 5 0503 1999
Sauditel +966 5 0503 2999  

Seychelles 
Airtel: +248700000 

Slovakia 
Eurotel Slovakia +421-903333000
Globtel Slovakia +421-905303303 

South Africa 
MTN +27-831000002
MTN (Prepaid) +27-831000113
Vodacom South Africa +27-829119
Vodacom South Africa +27-829129 

Sweden 
Comviq Sweden +46-707990001
Comviq Sweden +46-707990002
Comviq Sweden +46-707990003
Comviq Sweden +46-707773078
Europolitan Sweden +46-708000708
Telia Sweden +46-705008999 

Tanzania 
Tritel +255812904000 

Thailand 
AIS Thailand +66-18110888
WP1800 Thailand +66-16110400 

Ukraine 
UMC +38050000501
Kyivstar +380672021111
Golden Telecom +380444990000
([email protected])
Wellcome +38044 251 7777 

United Kingdom 
Isle of Man Pronto GSM +447624499955
Vodafone UK +44-7785016005
CellNet UK +44-7802000332
Virgin Mobile UK +447958879890
Orange UK +44-7973100973
Orange UK +44-7973100974 internal
One2One UK +44-7958879879
Guernsey Telecoms [+44-4481/7781]
Jersey +44-7781 

Venezuela 
Digitel +58-412-8000000
Digicel +58-417-1002000
Infonet +58-418-0000013

Vietnam
Mobifone Vietnam +84 90400012
Vinaphone Vietnam +84 91020005
Vinaphone Vietnam +84 91020010 

Zimbabwe 
Econet Wireless +263-91010030
zimbabwe net*one +26311191201 
 Andorra 
+376-301004 

Austria 
A1 +43 664 0501
Connect ONE +43 699 0001999
max-mobil +43 676 021
tele.ring +43 650 09000000. 

Baharain 
+973-9600179
Batelco +97392
Batelco +97394
Batelco +97396
Batelco+973973
Batelco +97398 

Belgium 
Mobistar Belgium +32-95955205
Mobistar Belgium +32495002530
Proximus Belgium +32 475 161616
Orange Belgium +32-486000005 

Botswana 
Mascom Wireless +267-71010024
Vista Cellular +267 72000003. 

Bulgaria 
MobilTel: +35988000301 

Chile 
Entel PCS +56-98890005 

Croatia 
Cronet +385-980501
VIPNET +385-910401 

Czech Republic 
Eurotel Czech rep +420-602909909
Radiomobil Czech rep +420-603051
Daniela Slusova +420 603 052 000 

Denmark 
Free! +45 40590006 

Estonia 
EMT Estonia +372-5099000
Ritabell Estonia +372-5509911
Radiolinja Estonia +372-568771010 

Finland 
Radiolinja Finland +358-508771010
Sonera Finland +358-405202000 

Gabon 
Telecel Gabon +241-308009 

Germany 
D1 Germany +49-1710760000
D1 Germany +49-1715990000
D1 Talkline Germany +49-1710760900
D2 Germany +49-172227033
D2 Germany +49-1722270000 [to D2 only]
D2 Germany +49-1722270333
D2 Talkline Germany +49-1722270258
Debitel Germany +49-1722270222
IC3S Germany +49-1722270201
Dr Materna Germany +49-1722270111
E2 VIAG Germany +49-1760000443
E-Plus Germany +49-1770600000
E-Plus Germany +49-1770610000
E-Plus Germany +49-1770620000 

Holland 
Libertel Netherlands +31-6540881000
PTT Netherlands +31-653131313
Telfort Netherlands +31-626000230
BEN Netherlands: +31-624000000
Dutchtone, Netherlands: +31628500561 

Hungary 
Pannon Hungary +36-209300099
Westel900 +36-30-9888-000
Vodafone +36709996500 

Ireland 
Eircell Ireland +35387699989
Esat Ireland +353-868002000 

Indonesia 
Satelindo Indonesia +62-81615
Satelindo : +62 816 124
Satelindo : +62 816 125
Satelindo : +62 816 126
Satelindo : +62 816 127
Satelindo : +62 816 128
Telkomsel Indonesia is +62-81100000
Exelcomindo Indonesia +62-818445009 

Israel 
Orange Israel +972-54-120032 

Kenya 
Safaricom +25472500010
Kencell +254733000810 

Latvia 
LMT Latvia +371-9202020
Baltcom GSM +371 9599994 

Lesotho 
Vodacom Lesotho [+266] 

Luxembourg 
PTT Luxembourg +352-021100003
Tango Luxembourg +352-091000030 

Macedonia 
MobiMak [389 - 70]
+389 70 000501 

Malta 
Vodafone +356-941816
goMobile +35679700003 

Mongolia 
MobiCom +97699000030 

Morocco 
Maroc Telecom +212 61 00 00 21
Maroc Telecom +212 61 00 00 22
Maroc Telecom +212 61 00 00 23
Meditel +2123992000 

New Zealand 
Vodafone New Zealand +64-21600600 

Nigeria 
Econet Wireless +234802000000
MTN Nigeria +234803000000 

Nepal 
Mobilink +9779851028801
Mobilink +9779841208365 

Pakistan 
Mobilink +92300000042
UFONE +923330005150 

Peru 
Tim Peru +51-1-7990000 

Philippines 
Globe Philippines +63-91702
Globe Philippines +63-91703
Globe Philippines +63-91704
Globe Philippines +63-91709
Islacom Philippines +63-9150200003
Smart Philippines +63-9180000101 

Qatar 
QATARNET +974 5589955 

Romania 
CONNEX ROMANIA: +40722004000
ORANGE ROMANIA: +40744946000 

Rwanda 
+25008110333 

Serbia 
MobTel +38163100100
MobTel +38163100200
MobTel +38163100300
MobTel +38163100400
MobTel +38163100300
PTT Telekom Serbia +381-650000900
PTT Telekom Serbia +381-640000900 

Singapore 
Mobile One Singapore +65-96845999
Mobile One Singapore +65-96845997
SingTel Singapore +65-96400001
SingTel Singapore +65-96500001
SingTel Singapore +65-98189999
SingTel Singapore +65-96197777
Starhub +6598540020 

Slovenia 
Mobitel Slovenia +386-41001333
Si.Mobil Slovenia +386-40441000 

Spain 
Telefonica Spain +34-609090909
Airtel Spain +34-607133000
Airtel Spain +34-607003110
Amena Spain +34-656000311 

Switzerland [+41-79] 
Swisscom Switzerland +41-794999000
diAX Switzerland +41-765980000
Orange +41-787777070 

Taiwan 
Chung Wa Tele Taiwan +886-932400821 

Turkey 
Turkcell Turkey +90-5329010000
Turkcell Turkey +90-5329020000
Turkcell Turkey +905329030000
Turkcell Turkey +90-5329040000
Telsim Turkey +90-5429800033 

United Arab Emirates 
PTT UAE +97150 6014994 

USA 
Aerial Comms USA +1-8132630025
Aerial Comms USA +1-2812350025
Voicestream USA +1-2063130004
Pacific Bell USA +1-2099042010
Pacific Bell USA +1-2099042020
Pacific Bell +1-2099042030.
Powertel USA +1-3343338200
DigiPH PCS USA +1-3342090307
Omnipoint USA +1-9179070004
Sprint USA +1-7044100000
Washington PCS USA +1-410258953 

Yugolsavia 
MobTel +381-63-100400
MobTel +381-63100300
MobTel +381-63100200
MobTel +381-63100100
MobTel +3816310030034
MobTel +3816310040034
PTT Telekom Serbia +381-650000900 *


----------



## LisaA6 (8 August 2006)

*??...*

was kann man damit machen? Gratis SMS schicken?


----------



## Wembley (8 August 2006)

*Aw: ??...*



			
				LisaA6 schrieb:
			
		

> was kann man damit machen? Gratis SMS schicken?


Nein. Diese Liste ist auch nicht für Durchschnittsuser gedacht. Sofern überhaupt alle Nummern noch aktuell sind. Das Posting wurde ja schon vor 19 Monaten geschrieben. Dass man mit sogenannten gratis-SMS-Angeboten sehr vorsichtig sein muss, zeigen ja die Themen in "Allgemeines".

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2006)

*AW: eine kleine liste der sms-server...*

Diese SMS-Dienste wurden auch als Absender missbraucht und da war so eine Liste gut, um schnell mal nachzusehen...


----------

